# Army Cadet History - web site launched



## YYC1963 (3 Mar 2005)

Ladies and gentleman,

        After 10 years of research and many weeks of construction, the Army Cadet History web site is up and running covering 126 years of history.

http://www.armycadethistory.com/

        Here cadets, staff, former cadets and anyone with more than a passing intertest will find a vast wealth of information on the history of Army Cadets in Canada. Cadet Corps, Summer Camps, shoulder flashes and hat badges including many very rare pre-WWII and WWI badges, photos, biographies of key individuals, trophies, medals, archived news stories, lost trails, last post, Bisley, Exchanges and Expeditions, hundreds of platoons photos from many of the camps, qualification badges from the different periods, Camp Commanders, Camp RSMs, award winners and more. I invite you to visit the site, pass it along to all army cadets and CIC staff. All with the blessing of the Army Cadet League of Canada. Yes it's still being built, but that will be the case for many months to come. In time I hope to have this site fully bilingual. I look forward to your feedback.



best regards,
Francois Arseneault
Historian, Army Cadet League of Canada
Calgary, AB

(Edited by Mod to make link function.)


----------



## Danjanou (3 Mar 2005)

Just had a quick look. 

Not bad, be interesting to see when everything is up and running, I'd love to look up my old corps and walk down memory lane.


----------



## YYC1963 (3 Mar 2005)

Thank you, as you can imagine, it's still in it's infancy, however after just three weeks on line it is 87mb in size. I anticipate it will grow to 200mb by June. Anything you would like to contribute digitally is appreciated. It's been a long time coming and I don't believe there's anything else quite like this. 

Francois


----------



## marshall sl (7 Mar 2005)

They had cameras when you were a cadet Danjanou ??  Or do you mean those paintings on cave walls  

Actualy take a look Francois has done a great job,you can evan see pics of a young me!


----------



## Danjanou (7 Mar 2005)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> They had cameras when you were a cadet Danjanou ??  Or do you mean those paintings on cave walls
> 
> Actualy take a look Francois has done a great job,you can evan see pics of a young me!



You should know ole buddy. You were the one who painted those cave walls, and rather poorly to if I remember.


----------



## Kclark1979 (29 Jul 2021)

YYC1963 said:


> Ladies and gentleman,
> 
> After 10 years of research and many weeks of construction, the Army Cadet History web site is up and running covering 126 years of history.
> 
> ...


Hi
This link seems to have been deleted. I have enjoyed looking at some of the past Bisley teams. Has it been moved to another web site?


----------

